# Now Available - New! Inspiron 15R Laptop



## nandu26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Inspiron 15R 5521

Upto 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3537U processor (4M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)

AMD Radeon™ HD 8730M with 2G DDR3 VRAM  - I*s it good?
*
Upto 8 GB RAM / 1 TB HDD

15.6 inch LED Backlit Display with True Life and HD resolution (1366 x 768) - ICC

Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India

I expected Anti Glare display.


----------



## xeon (Jan 22, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Inspiron 15R 5521
> 
> Upto 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3537U processor (4M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
> 
> ...




When I saw 8730M graphic card I thought of cancelling my order of dell inspiron 15r Turbo. But then I checked and found that 8730M graphic card  is far worse than AMD Radeon HD 7670M.
You can get laptop with AMD Radeon HD 7670M at much lower price.


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 23, 2013)

I checked Intel official site (ARK | Intel® Core) and they have stated that the CPU - i7-3537U contains 2 cores and 4 threads.

Comparison - *www.intel.in/content/www/in/en/processor-comparison/compare-intel-processors.html

Turbo 15R CPU - 3632QM - has 4 cores and 8 threads with 6M cache. The above one has 4M cache.

So which is better - Inspiron 15R or Turbo 15R


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 23, 2013)

turbo 15r is better. the above model looks like an ultrabook to me. 8730m is similar to 7670m or gt 630m and has enduro which is like optimus and better than dynamic switching.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 27, 2013)

yes I7 3537*U*, that U signifies Ultrabook processor, means it will remain at 1.7 GHz and Max can go upto 2 GHz where as Turbo can go upto 3.2GHz...


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Will it be fast enough to handle daily tasks like browsing, visual studio etc? I am waiting for some reviews before buying.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 27, 2013)

it can handle browsing without sweat, but i guess visual studio is very processor intensive...right?


----------



## Ravi. (Jan 27, 2013)

New Dell Inspiron is waste of money.


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 28, 2013)

gamers will not be happy becos of gpu but for normal use I think it is OK. 

Anyway, I am waiting for reviews to be posted on the official site before buying.


----------



## n3rd (Jan 28, 2013)

RON28 said:


> it can handle browsing without sweat, but i guess visual studio is very processor intensive...right?



Depends, if you're pro-developer, it should be. And I agree, the GPU is not great it should be bit worse than 7670M, which in itself is just slightly better than Nvidia 630M.


----------

